# Back Up Camera For 5th Wheel



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been looking at these two systems to attach to the back of my 31' 5th wheel.
*
Wireless*
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=34302:src=CROS

*Hard wired*
http://www.visorview.com/VV2_camera_system.html

Just like mentioned in previous post the big issue seems to be the distance between the camera and monitor when considering a wireless system. Anybody have one on there camper the would recommend?

Thanks.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i like that wireless one....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The one on my truck is awesome...but no good when trying to back up camper.

I suggest that you get one that works in low light levels. How many times do you get to a campground late?

Thor


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> The one on my truck is awesome...but no good when trying to back up camper.
> 
> I suggest that you get one that works in low light levels. How many times do you get to a campground late?
> 
> Thor


good point Thor


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> I've been looking at these two systems to attach to the back of my 31' 5th wheel.
> *
> Wireless*
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=34302:src=CROS


According the these reviews this wireless camera can't breach the distances you require very well.

I have done some experimentation with a wired USB camera for backing up to my trailer. This $20 camera and $10 cable works very well, but of course you'll need a notebook computer in the cab of your TV -- an additional expense. But then I have that laptop in the cab of my truck, which I also use for realtime GPS navigation, broadband Internet access, and music.

I'm also checking out an inexpensive 900MHz camera (to eliminate the minimal range of the Camping World camera), as well as a wireless Internet camera, more expensive but also a better range. Both of these will be used to see what's behind the trailer, not the truck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm planning on getting a wireless one just for the purpose of knowing who is riding my butt going down the highway it would make changing lanes a lot easier
Beside backing into a site would take the fun away from DW

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the top wireless one on my trailer (Costco was cheaper though







). It is unreliable for the range I am at, but if you had a 30' 5er, it might just work. Mine is 31' from the back of my truck, so I figure it is transmitting nearly 40' and that is too far. Cut 6-7 feet off of that and it MIGHT work, but I bet not the best signal.


----------

